# metal roof sheet problem



## scotlad (Feb 15, 2011)

could anyone help or advise here on problem and solution.
garage roof was done in built up torch on felt when new then staining appeared on deck (garage ceiling) so we laid out a roll off underslate felt then sheeted with metal roof sheets and trims. all done to manufacturers spec but everytime it is dampor wet the same old wet area appearsin garage ceiling, no place else but there though. pulling my hair out trying to get to bottom. can the timber draw dampness as am 100 per cent its not leaking as no drip has ever occured just this wet patch and nothing else. thanks for your time and views greatly appreciated.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 15, 2011)

Scotlad, how steep is the roof slope on the garage that you put the metal on, how did you fasten it and how did you flash into any wall area? Post a pic of the area if you can.

Oh...welcome to House Repair Talk.


----------



## scotlad (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks for replying its 12degrees fixed by timber fixings which have the washers and caps system. professionals have had a look but nobody can find problem. it has all flashings around it too ther 200 x200 mm just no way can anyone see how water is getting in. could the fixing be drawing dampness? this is puzzling everyone. the fixings dont look over stressed even if they were couldnt see water getting past rubber washer. any advice ideas welcome and appreciated.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 16, 2011)

If you post a pic we can get a better idea of what you have, slope, flashings can all factor in what the problem is. I can't see your roof from my computer chair.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 18, 2011)

Just a couple thoughts. Is garage attached or free standing. If it is attached is the house taller. Is the garage ceiling finished or can you see the timbers.


----------



## scotlad (Feb 19, 2011)

its free standing and all timbers can be seen from below. im wondering if the timber fixing with washers might be causing problem, maybe too tight and pressing too hard on rubber washer? just got no idea at all.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 19, 2011)

scotlad said:


> its free standing and all timbers can be seen from below. im wondering if the timber fixing with washers might be causing problem, maybe too tight and pressing too hard on rubber washer? just got no idea at all.



One last time, what kind of slope is on the roof. Is it steep or flat?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 21, 2011)

Old dog; I think 12 degree Is about 3/12 pitch
Scot; Is this a shed roof or does it have a peak?


----------



## scotlad (Feb 21, 2011)

its a single sitting garage roof that runs from left to right into gutter. thanks for noting the 12degree pitch nealtw.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 21, 2011)

The new felt should have been a good back up for any leaks in the tin. but its not surpising it would show up in the same place, if it is anywhere above the original leak, I would take a closer look at anything on the high side that wasn't changed like fasia, or could  the wind be blowing it up the roof under the flashing.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 21, 2011)

nealtw said:


> Old dog; I think 12 degree Is about 3/12 pitch
> Scot; Is this a shed roof or does it have a peak?



Well, I saw 12 degrees and thought he was referencing temp. We measure rise and run as 3/12. Oh well, sorry about the confusion, 12 degrees on a roof is not the same as 12 degrees C.

Make sure that the screws are in straight and not crooked or run at an angle. Also make sure any flashings are in tack. If its free standing does the metal extend up past the top edge if so it should have a top flashing that extends down the fascia and down the roof, imagine and inverted L.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 22, 2011)

Oldog: don't they stap the roof before applying metal?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 22, 2011)

nealtw said:


> Oldog: don't they stap the roof before applying metal?



All the metal suppliers we have available locally want the metal panels applied to solid decking with a water proofing membrane underlayment. If you place the panels on battens you will compromise the seams when they are walked on. Battens will also cause a damming effect should moisture get behind the panels. An air space will also develop condensation behind the panel.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 22, 2011)

Well thats about all I know about tin roofs.


----------



## scotlad (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks for help gona have an indepth look tomorro am suspicious of overtightening of screw on washer. well lets say i hope its as simple as that!!!!!


----------

